# Video upgrades for laptop...???



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Is there such a thing?

I have an Acer Aspire 9400 that has will only output either 800x600 or 1024x768 through its VGA out.
I send the signal to an Optoma H27 projected onto a 92" Greywolf 16x9 screen. THe Projectors native res is 845x480.
Currently I run the 800x600.

Is there any video solutions that will allow we to send the native res to the projector?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

You might be able to tweak your video card's output using PowerStrip. Have a look here: http://entechtaiwan.net/util/ps.shtm


----------



## JRace (Aug 24, 2006)

Thanks! I will DL tonight and give it a try. 

Never thought of a software solution...just hope it works with the stupid on-board intel video card.
Ugghh...funny what specs don't seem important when you are buying the computer.
"why would I need a good video card? I don't play games...."
"who would ever need more that 80gigs...."


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

If the powerstrip option doesnt work, and you have an expresscard slot on the laptop, you can always look at getting an asus xg station and putting in an inexpensive nvidia 7/8 series card for excellent hd support.


----------

